# Boracay and Cebu Philippines



## Skatduder (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm planning an Asian trip to Thailand and maybe the Philippines.

I will be traveling alone and would like information on Boracay and the Boracay Beach Club. Any information would be helpful. Like how to get around, do I need to rent a motobike, are there trikes or bus, is it safe for
foreigners. Where have you stayed ?

Same for Cebu..


----------



## grail (Oct 13, 2010)

when do you plan to arrive? boracay is pretty quiet during June to early March. Lots of places to stay at and depending on what you want, you can choose which side of boracay island you'd stay.
Cebu - same thing, if you have specific questions, ask away, as Cebu is my hometown, in fact i'll be there this december for christmas


----------



## Jimster (Oct 14, 2010)

*boracay*

I have been there twice and will be in Cebu next month.  To get to Boracay fly into Catlican and get yourself on the Cebu Pacific Air mailing list.  They have sale fares all the time.  There are a variety of places to choose from to stay- all kinds of prices.  They are building a new Shangra La there but I don't think it is finished.  "Fridays" is probably the nicest resort on the island.  Once you get the resort, have them pick you up.  From there it is a piece of cake.  Trikes run about every 20 seconds up and down the main road.  They are very cheap and so are laundry facilities.  Its a great place to go during the season.  I too can answer questions if you PM me.  I am making my second trip to Thailand later this month with stops in Cambodia and Vietnam.


----------



## davhu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

You may want to check for promotion from the local airline.  The last time we went to Boracay, we got a 4day/3night package that included flight and 4* hotel from Manila for about $300.


----------

